
Black friday Sci-Fi stories - alexey-neonov
https://payhip.com/b/tirm
======
alexey-neonov
Like it or not - Singularity is fast approaching. So I wrote 7 Sci-Fi to
celebrate this fact. How soon will it happen? Will Russians be involved? You
can learn it yourself, just download e-book for free or pay whatever :) P.S.
Any feedback is much appreciated

